
Three lines to crash Safari for good - oliverfriedmann
&lt;style&gt; [class^=&quot;randomstring&quot;] { background: white; } &lt;&#x2F;style&gt;
&lt;div class=&quot;&quot; id=&quot;test&quot;&gt;&lt;&#x2F;div&gt;
&lt;script&gt; document.getElementById(&quot;test&quot;).attributes.class.value = null; &lt;&#x2F;script&gt;<p>This should get fixed...
======
blackrose
It does some funny things in WebKit for sure. Messes up other JS in Chrome
too:
[https://html.house/edit/ecf7pczv.html](https://html.house/edit/ecf7pczv.html)

~~~
ahazred8ta
demo on a live webpage --->
[https://jsbin.com/lecelimequ/2/edit?html,output](https://jsbin.com/lecelimequ/2/edit?html,output)

------
oliverfriedmann
Submitted a bug report to Apple / Safari.

------
j_mcnally
is this fixed? Doesn't crash me.

